# DF: Atienza Kali Combat Archery



## Clark Kent (Apr 17, 2007)

*Atienza Kali Combat Archery
By kablade - Tue, 17 Apr 2007 12:49:18 GMT
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Check out the latest vid clips posted showing Atienza Kali Combat Archery.....

http://www.atienza-kali.com/video/ATIENZAKCA.mov

www.atienzakali.com

Enjoy!!!

Seth


Read More...


------------------------------------
Defend.net Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

